# Please help with Coding I&D



## Hopp (Aug 31, 2009)

My doc performed the following: I & D lt upper medial thigh abscess and placed i/2 iodoform packing in the wound 8/9/09   Is the correct code: 10061 -Lt and then on 08/13/2009 he perfomed & I&D of lt lateral groin abscess and also packed the wound:  CPT: 10061 79 Lt   Would they be the correct codes?   Still kind of new at general sx coding   any help would be appreciated   TIA
Deb, CPC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Aug 31, 2009)

*Modifiers*

Don't need (LT) modifier at all, as this code is not identified with a particular body part that can be inherently bilateral.

I would use (76) repeat procedure modifier on the second I&D.  I know .. it's not on the same abscess site. Makes no difference. If you are using the exact same code and it's within the global period of the original code, you can still use the (76) modifier. This lets the carrier know that you are not duplicate billing.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## JSYLVAIN (Sep 1, 2009)

You only need the 79 mod, as it is during the global. 76 mod is repeat procedure same day.


----------



## Zina (Sep 1, 2009)

Deb,
Don't forget about 27301 if the abscess was deep instead of 10061.
Z


----------



## jharrell (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree with the -79.

I do have a question while we are on the I&D subject hope you guys can help.  If you pack the I&D site does that make it complicated and do you then charge the 10061? We have wondered what makes an I&D complicated, we always just use the 10060, but we always pack our I&D's. Also if you can point in the direction of where I can find documentation for it would be great, because I have already talked to my manager about it and he didn't think you could charge the 10061.

Jessica CPC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 2, 2009)

*10061 Complicated or multiple*

Here's the lay description from Encoder Pro:
The physician makes a small incision through the skin overlying an abscess for incision and drainage (e.g., carbuncle, cyst, furuncle, paronychia, hidradenitis). The abscess or cyst is opened with a surgical instrument, allowing the contents to drain. The lesion may be curetted and irrigated. The physician leaves the surgical wound open to allow for continued drainage. For *complicated or multiple cysts in 10061*, the physician may place a Penrose latex drain or *gauze strip packing *to allow continued drainage. Complicated cysts may require later surgical closure. Report 10060 for incision and drainage of a simple or single abscess. (emphasis added by FTB)

I have shared this with our surgeons and asked that they dictate the procedure as "complicated I&D" when they use packing or drain. But even if they don't add that particular "label" to the procedure, if the body of the report includes packing, we code as 10061.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## dtricia (May 6, 2014)

*New Thread actually*

I was researching a code for the I&D of a sebaceous cyst in the pubic area and came across your older thread. I am hoping you ladies can confirm the use of this code. As far as I can tell, it is.
The provider did not not suture, just drain. The cyst was 1x1
Thanks for any input
Tricia


----------



## jenwalls2008 (May 6, 2014)

So my question is when coding for ED I&D procedures can anyone tell me when it would be appropriate to use 10140?  10140 incision of Seroma, hematoma and fluid collection..  We always used 10060/10061, but now another team is putting in our charges and they are using 10140 for all complicated I&D.  We do not agree.  Please help...


----------



## jroxas (May 6, 2014)

Hi
I don't understand why I&D not done at the same time. Anyway we can code 10061,58, for planned or staged, otherwise, if not planned, we can code 10061,78, bec they are related altho different area of the thigh
Jerry E. Roxas, CPC


----------

